# plumbing question



## mofodi (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi,
I am student, I need help to my questions:

1-what is the minimum number cliff hangers required to hang 4 inch copper pipe over a distance of 57.1 feet with hangers of both ends and no change in direction?

2-which items must be locked out when maintenance is being performed?

3-how far from the base of the building should 20 feet footage ladder should be placed?
4-what is done to a powder activated tool that has a defective fire pin?
5-upon completion of flashing a portable water distribution system with chlorine, a chlorine smell is present, which further action should be taken?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

mofodi said:


> Hi,
> I am student, I need help to my questions:
> 
> 1-what is the minimum number cliff hangers required to hang 4 inch copper pipe over a distance of 57.1 feet with hangers of both ends and no change in direction?
> ...


Uh, no thank you. What in the world are these questions for? Student of what?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

mofodi said:


> Hi,
> I am student, I need help to my questions:
> 
> 1-what is the minimum number cliff hangers required to hang 4 inch copper pipe over a distance of 57.1 feet with hangers of both ends and no change in direction?
> ...


1- I'm going to assume this is a vertical pipe. Everybody knows you need one cliff hanger per story. If it's a horizontal pipe it's a trick question. The answer is zero. You cannot put cliff hangers on a 4" horizontal coppper pipe.

2- I usually shut and lock out the bathroom door when performing my maintenence.

3- 16"

4- It is tied up, beaten, and questioned until the defector returns to it's home country.

5- If it is in fact a portable water system, you need to move it to a different location and sniff it there.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

A student??? asking questions on the internet?

dont be lazy do your own home work!


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

mofodi said:


> Hi,
> I am student, I need help to my questions:
> 
> 1-what is the minimum number cliff hangers required to hang 4 inch copper pipe over a distance of 57.1 feet with hangers of both ends and no change in direction?
> ...


Nice introduction......if you are a student you would know how to read and follow directions


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Better crack the book!:whistling2:

It might help you pass the course....:laughing:

Once you pass and are working in the field stop back...
We'll talk!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

If your a student dont you have a teacher???


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

